# - New Rule for the Powder Room -



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

*- New Rule for the Powder Room -*

As the title says, new rule for this room, all girls who wish to use the room must post a photo of themselves (preferably naked) for everyone to see [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :wink:

Who's going first then?


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

i second that proposal, what a good idea!

HERE HERE

niko


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Here is one of me i took earlier   so come on girls where are yours :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

what a good idear


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Ya bunch of pervs










Bad boys !!!!

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hev said:


> Ya bunch of pervs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats wrong wuth being a perve :?:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

In accordance with the rules of the Powder Room here's a picture of MrsGrauditt taken while on holiday earlier this year..... naked of course!









I never was that good with cameras 

PM me if you want the rest of the pic :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Dave, does every picture you post have to has have me in the background? 8)



davidg said:


> :


http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/davidg/DavidSpecial.jpg


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Superb idea!! Heres one of me on holiday this year! Come on girls :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Ok, here goes, but I am keeping my clothes on!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ObiWan said:


> Ok, here goes, but I am keeping my clothes on!!


Is this you in your later years? :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

If the force fails, yes probably


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Here's me naked too:


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Here is one of me.....

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/paulatt/barbienude.jpg


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

LOL

Ah'll dig about and get one of me, back in a mo.....


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Good likeness of you ObiWan, but it looks as if you have lost weight since St Fillans :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

thehornster said:


> Superb idea!! Heres one of me on holiday this year! Come on girls :wink:


Yeah baby come to mama! :twisted: :-*


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

missTTopless said:


> Good likeness of you ObiWan, but it looks as if you have lost weight since St Fillans :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] Last time I visit the powder room, you can be so hurtfull [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Superb idea!! Heres one of me on holiday this year! Come on girls :wink:
> ...


Gay :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

*Hands Obi a tissue to blow his nose and wipe his eyes on*! :-*


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Only meant that you obviousl have not managed to keep up the scale of eating that we attained that weekend......well lets face it.....we all ate enough to keep a small country fed for a month [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

The damage is done now, he will not leave home for two weeks until he has emptied the cupboards of cake, buscuits, cake, chocolate, cake, mars bars, cake, cheese cakes and ohhhh......cake!!!!

I hope that your collective consciences are clear [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

kiTTcaTT said:


> The damage is done now, he will not leave home for two weeks until he has emptied the cupboards of cake, buscuits, cake, chocolate, cake, mars bars, cake, cheese cakes and ohhhh......cake!!!!
> 
> I hope that your collective consciences are clear [smiley=sick2.gif]


Do not need anybodys sympathy, I can sulk all by myself with my best friend cake!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> *- New Rule for the Powder Room -*
> 
> As the title says, new rule for this room, all girls who wish to use the room must post a photo of themselves (preferably naked) for everyone to see [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :wink:
> 
> Who's going first then?


Just for you dj...it's been a hard week but it's the best I can look after earning a crust, washing, cooking, cleaning, shopping - in fact anything with an "ing" on the end










...and the recommends for anti wrinkle cream aren't up to much either :wink:

Jackie x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Or we could post the "Magnificent 7" pic girls? Yes 

Jackie x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Or we could post the "Magnificent 7" pic girls? Yes
> 
> Jackie x


With or without clothes ,,   i mean tiaras :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> *- New Rule for the Powder Room -*
> 
> As the title says, new rule for this room, all girls who wish to use the room must post a photo of themselves (preferably naked) for everyone to see [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :wink:
> 
> Who's going first then?


I suggest the guys do the same on the main forum then? :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Who's going first then?


I suggest the guys do the same on the main forum then? :wink:[/quote]

[smiley=stop.gif] :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

^Abi^ said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Superb idea!! Heres one of me on holiday this year! Come on girls :wink:
> ...


Horny you look bigger with your clothes on mate


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Who's going first then?
> ...


 [smiley=stop.gif] :wink:[/quote]
I'm glad you agree, Abi: same rule for everyone :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL Cheeky


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I just like justice :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Don't all women


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Don't all women


 :twisted: [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Don't all women
> ...


We take it that's a know then?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


A known? A known what?

I think you guys should have the privilege of a first go :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Come on somebody go first  . I have a webcam piccie taken of my face with my webcam ready and waiting!  

BUT, I will only post it if someone else does there's first :lol: .


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Come on somebody go first  . I have a webcam piccie taken of my face with my webcam ready and waiting!
> 
> BUT, I will only post it if someone else does there's first :lol: .


A friend and I had a wonderful session last July at a photo studio in Manchester. It was mega fun  
I wanted to buy all 120 pictures but restricted myseld to what I think are the best 16 of them.

I'd suggest this to anyone: it was a brilliant experience and I will certainly go back with my friend 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Know what you mean Dani. I have just had our son's professionally photographed in colour and black and white photos with many poses.

I truely didn' think they had it in them. Now I am thinking of putting them in for modelling


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Come on somebody go first  . I have a webcam piccie taken of my face with my webcam ready and waiting!
> ...


The names Bond...........Dani Bond, 007.5, licenced to thrill 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


Ahem 8)

O.K. a few of you have seen the pics  
Perhaps I should use *that picture *as my signature :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


 [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Come on somebody go first  . I have a webcam piccie taken of my face with my webcam ready and waiting!
> 
> BUT, I will only post it if someone else does there's first :lol: .


My avatar used to be a webcam picture of me - I say it's a good idea cos then you know who's who at meets...

I'll just leave a space here for anyone who wants to do the really obvious joke.

[...]

Pete


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Well that's me in my sig pics <------- and down there Â¬ driving my car


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Well that's me in my sig pics <------- and down there Â¬ driving my car


At least we'll be able to spot you at meets. Those big yellow feet are a right giveaway.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Grin


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Lisa, is that you sky diving without a parachute on wearing swimming gear?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

CH_Peter said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Well that's me in my sig pics <------- and down there Â¬ driving my car
> ...


Maybe you'll recognise me from this one then...
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/barely_legal/DSCN4269.jpg
I'm the one that looks like a little kid being offered **** by a big nasty man.
I look taller under water


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Lisa. said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa. said:
> ...


who's trousers are you wearing they don't look like they fit you


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Grin  They are supposed to be baggy and loose fitting, they're combats.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa. said:
> ...





> I'm the one that looks like a little kid being offered **** by a big nasty man.


And i was about to say you look fit in that pic


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Lisa. said:


> Grin  They are supposed to be baggy and loose fitting, they're combats.


sorry who were you fighting then :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> And i was about to say you look fit in that pic


Were you? Why didn't you :?: :?

Did you change your mind?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa. said:
> ...


Was this before the days of romantic entanglement with the big nasty man? :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> > And i was about to say you look fit in that pic
> 
> 
> Were you? Why didn't you :?: :?
> ...


Doh no i didnt change my mind..........Yes ok your fit :roll: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


O.K so you and Sue don't want to share it :wink:


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

I want to see some pics! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

sssgucci said:


> I want to see some pics! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Remind me in a bit. I may upload my favourite one 8)

Oops, I hope ObiWan and kiTTcaTT won't fall out with me :roll:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Gee Lisa, you make a TT look like a 4x4


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Isn't Lisa's 4x4 an A4 Cab?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Isn't Lisa's 4x4 an A4 Cab?


Not when she's stood next to a TT :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't Lisa's 4x4 an A4 Cab?
> ...


That was my TT, pre comp alloys, at a rolliing road meet in Bristol


----------

